# nourris blanchis



## giulilu

Qualcuno sa aiutarmi a capire il significato dell'espressione "nourris blanchis"? (riferimento non ai vestiti ma ai migranti, Carrère)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E' fondamentale che tu scriva:
- la *frase originale intera*
- * il tuo tentativo di traduzione *
e ci dia qualche informazione a proposito del *contesto*, grazie 

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## giulilu

Paulfromitaly said:


> E' fondamentale che tu scriva:
> - la *frase originale intera*
> - * il tuo tentativo di traduzione *
> e ci dia qualche informazione a proposito del *contesto*, grazie
> 
> Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
> *Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


"On se met en quatre, on les accueille à bras ouverts, on s'occupe qu'ils soient bien au chaud, alors OK, il y a la guerre chez eux et on dit qu'ils sont pauvres mais quand vous êtes pauvre vous avez pas des téléphones à 600 euros et des baskets dix fois plus chères que les miennes et des habits qui sont que de la marque. Ils font exprès qu'ils sont pauvres, vous inquiétez pas qu'ils sont plus riches que nous, ils payent pas d'impôts, ils sont logés nourris blanchis, les associations leur donnent tout ce qu'ils veulent..."

Ma traduction: "[..] Lo fanno apposta ad essere poveri/ Fanno i poveri apposta, non vi state a preoccupare/ non vi preoccupate che sono più ricchi di noi, non pagano le tasse,..."


----------



## ganesa2242

Ciao Giulilu,
blanchis se réfère de toute façon aux vêtements, ceux des migrants dans ce cas. Cela signifie qu'on lave leur linge. L'expression que tu peux trouver est "nourri, logé, blanchi". Donc dans ton texte, il est donc dit que les migrants sont logés, qu'ils mangent à leur faim et qu'ils ont leur linge lavé, le tout sans frais car ce sont les associations qui paient.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
potresti usare una famosa citazione cinematografica:
"alloggio, vitto, lavatura, imbiancatura e stiratura".


P.S.


giulilu said:


> Ils font exprès qu'ils sont pauvres
> 
> 
> giulilu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lo fanno apposta ad essere poveri/ Fanno i poveri apposta
Click to expand...

Forse una traduzione meno letterale andrebbe meglio, tipo:
"Fingono di essere poveri".


----------

